
How to Carry Your Office on a Stick (USB Flash Drive) - newacc
http://www.nytimes.com/external/gigaom/2009/10/27/27gigaom-how-to-carry-your-office-on-a-stick-usb-flash-dri-62969.html
======
electromagnetic
This is unbelievably stupid advice, yes it's fun to play with but it certainly
isn't practical, especially running office software off of it. I know people
who have run openoffice off a USB Flash Drive, but inevitably the drive failed
and if they didn't follow proper backup procedures they would have lost some
irreplaceable documents.

~~~
catch23
I don't see why this is stupid advice, I run dozens of applications off my USB
flash drive. My USB flash drive happens to be an Intel SSD drive so the
failure rate is probably lower, but it's nice to have a big portable drive
that contains my entire dev environment so I don't need to do anything fancy
(like doing a git repo) for having a perfectly portable environment. Flash is
getting more reliable these days so I don't think it's a bad thing running
applications off of flash disks.

